# Line Out externo Ampli Valvular



## istikis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola amigos!!!!

Por motivos de economía preciso vuestra ayuda. Tengo un amplifcador Peavey Valveking 100Watts y quisiera pasar su sonido al PC haciendo un "LINE OUT externo" ya que el dinero no llega para comprar un buen microfono tipo shure y todos estos.-

He visto varios articulos y esquemas sobre todo el de esta página que está basado en el Super Twin Reverb de Fender. El esquema sería este:







y mi copia del diseño sería esto:




Ahora hasta aquí vamos mas menos bien.....pero.....comienzan mis dudas cuando el tipo de "diyerguitarrist" dice que para conectar el LINE OUT habría que ponerle un condensador para "corte de agudos" si se desea conectar directamente a una mesa de mezclas (mi idea era esa o como alternativa conectar directo a la interface de audio...una UCA202 de Behringer)....

Ademas, en el primer texto da un vinculo a esta página, donde hacen unos calculos que se basan en el voltaje RMS de la salida de los altavoces (en mi caso el valveking dice atras que SPEAKER OUTPUTS - 100W RMS - 40V RMS) dando a entender que el primer circuito con esos valores no sería algo "generico". Donde también hay formulas como estas *Vd = 1 + (R1 / R2) *o como esta *dB = 20 * Log10 (V**d)* entre otras más.-

y la verdad es que no las entiendo y no las sabría aplicar.- en sintesis lo que quiero es que de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de mi amplificador ¿que valores deberian de tener las resistencias y el condensador? ¿cual seria la posicion del condensador? (todo esto claro está, si el circuito estubiera bien.-



Esta es mas o menos la idea....el switch on/off me da igual.-

un saludo y gracias de antemano.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Solo para aclarar. Lo que vos querés es que lo que salga de tu consola a los parlantes grabarlo o analizarlo o verlo a través de la entrada de audio line-in de tu PC?


----------



## istikis (Nov 9, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Solo para aclarar. Lo que vos querés es que lo que salga de tu consola a los parlantes grabarlo o analizarlo o verlo a través de la entrada de audio line-in de tu PC?


 Esto es lo que quiero lograr pero con la diferencia de que *mi ampli es un* combo y no cabezal mas pantalla


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Qué impedancia de parlante tiene?


----------



## istikis (Nov 9, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Qué impedancia de parlante tiene?


 

8 Ohmnios de Impedancia

si necesitas algún dato más solo dimelo que tengo hasta los planos del ampli en un pdf por ahí, espero y puedas ayudarme.

Gracias.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Estas son las cuentas que aproximadamente saqué: la tensión de pico que vas a tener a máxima potencia es de alrededor de 40 volts (esto salde de este cálculo: Vrms=V¯P*R y de que Vpk=Vrms*1.4142)
La sensibilidad de las placas de PC está en el orden de los 100 mV con una impedancia de 10kOhms.
O sea que la relación debería ser de 400:1
Seleccionando un valor de 1 kOhm para la resistencia que va a tierra, la otra resistencia debería estar en el orden de los 390 kOhms. Al condensador no le veo utilidad alguna.


----------



## istikis (Nov 9, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Estas son las cuentas que aproximadamente saqué: la tensión de pico que vas a tener a máxima potencia es de alrededor de 40 volts (esto salde de este cálculo: Vrms=V¯P*R y de que Vpk=Vrms*1.4142)
> La sensibilidad de las placas de PC está en el orden de los 100 mV con una impedancia de 10kOhms.
> O sea que la relación debería ser de 400:1
> Seleccionando un valor de 1 kOhm para la resistencia que va a tierra, la otra resistencia debería estar en el orden de los 390 kOhms. Al condensador no le veo utilidad alguna.


 
 Gracias Black Tiger1954 por la ayuda!!! 
Ahora que mencionas sobre la sensibilidad de las placas de PC que rondan entre los 100 mV y una impedancia de 10kOhms se me olvido especificar que esta caja "LINEOUT externa" iría conectada al LINE IN de una interface de audio externa USB (una tarjeta de sonido externa al fin y al cabo) y no a la integrada del PC y revisando el manual de instrucciones dice que este *LINE IN tiene una impedancia de entrada de 27 Ohmnios y 2dVB.-*

En base a estos los valores que me has dado y los nuevos datos que te he agregado, seguiría siendo valido lo de la resistencia de 1 kOhm y la de 390 kOhms?? y de cuantos watts deben ser las resistencias???)

Te dejo el esquema con los valores en los equipos directamente involucrados.- 





Gracias de antemano Black Tiger1954.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dos dudas: 27 Ohms? Esa impedancia de entrada no está normalizada en ningún lado.....
2dVB no conozco esa especificación. Si fueran 2dBu sí.


----------



## istikis (Nov 9, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Dos dudas: 27 Ohms? Esa impedancia de entrada no está normalizada en ningún lado.....
> 2dVB no conozco esa especificación. Si fueran 2dBu sí.


 

Que bueno que lo mencionas, busqué el manual en ingles y dice que son "27 kOhms" (el que vi en español decia 27ohm) pero no me quise quedar con la duda y medi con el tester y me dan ...*22,5 kohms!!!!*

No sé que andará mal o si esta dentro de lo normal. y referente a lo de los 2dVB no se te adjunto las imagenes que muestran los datos y los errores del manual.- (espero se aprecien los datos)



Espero no estar mareandote mucho 

Gracias otra vez y me mantengo atento a tus comentarios.-

Un saludo.-


----------



## istikis (Nov 9, 2010)

...esto es de un foro amigo...



> la salida Vrms de los altavoces, depende de la carga.
> 
> La carga nos hace de limitador de voltaje, pero lo que aumenta es la intensidad ojo.
> 
> ...


 
haber si sirve de algo para los calculos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahora sí, son 2 dBv y eso son aprox. 1.26 Vrms
La impedancia mientras sea mayor a 10 kOhms no es problema.
Entonces la relación deberá ser de 22:1
Tomando 1 kOhm la resistencia que va a tierra, y con valores normalizados de resistencias, una de 22 kOhms estaría casi justa.


----------



## istikis (Nov 10, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ahora sí, son 2 dBv y eso son aprox. 1.26 Vrms
> La impedancia mientras sea mayor a 10 kOhms no es problema.
> Entonces la relación deberá ser de 22:1
> Tomando 1 kOhm la resistencia que va a tierra, y con valores normalizados de resistencias, una de 22 kOhms estaría casi justa.


 

Gracias Maestro!!!  esta tarde voy a por los componentes y cuando lo tenga hecho te comento como me fué.- los resistores de 1/2 watts serán suficiente no??

un saludo.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 10, 2010)

Como pueden haber tensiones elevadas, del orden de los 100 volts, y como no son caras, yo usaría de 1 watt.


----------



## istikis (Nov 10, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Como pueden haber tensiones elevadas, del orden de los 100 volts, y como no son caras, yo usaría de 1 watt.


 

sip acabo de llegar y compre de 1w para asegurarme, cuando arme todo ya te comentare.-

un saludo.-


----------



## istikis (Nov 10, 2010)

he terminado de armar el circuito, eso si lo tengo fuera aun no lo meto en ninguna caja...

bueno probé grabando un fragmento y la verdad que el sonido en directo esta normal pero al momento de grabar note dos detalles especiales.-

1.- la grabacion quedo a un volumen bajisimo. le subi 40 db para que se escuche como en la muestra de sonido.-
2.- en todo momento se oye un pitido molesto, no se si sera porque le hace falta una caja metalica por tema de tierra o no lo se.-

prueba line out.mp3

aqui dejo una muestra de audio haber si me puedes orientar en alguna solución a estos problemas.-

un saludo.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bueno, lo primero: si el sonido es muy bajo, solo tenés que reducir el valor de la R de 22K.
Ahora el "pitido". Con todo conectado, y con el volumen a 0, aparece igual el pitido?


----------



## istikis (Nov 10, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero: si el sonido es muy bajo, solo tenés que reducir el valor de la R de 22K.
> Ahora el "pitido". Con todo conectado, y con el volumen a 0, aparece igual el pitido?


 
- la resistencia de 22k puede ser reemplazada por un potenciometro???? si fuese asi, podría ser uno de 10k lineal que tengo dando vueltas por ahí hace tiempo o es un valor demasiado bajo??

- El pitido continua, no sé a que se deberá en principio pensaba que era porque habia hecho una salida estereo que las tenia unidas pero corté la unión y deje la salida de línea mono pero todo sigue igual el mismo pitido molesto.- probe grabar sin volumen en la guitarra, con el ampli en standby y sigue igual.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 11, 2010)

Con respecto al pitido, conectado todo pero sin alimentar el amplificador, aparece igual el pitido?
Te adjunto un esquemita para hacer la salida regulable.

Es importante que las líneas que puse de color violeta sean de cable generoso


----------



## istikis (Nov 11, 2010)

- el pitido aparece en todo momento hasta que apago el ampli ahi deja de sonar.-

- probe grabar el sonido de la guitarra quitarle el volumen a la guitarra, al ampli luego dejar el ampli en standby y luego apagado....solo al apagar se va el pitido.-

- gracias por el circuito , cuando pueda ir a la tienda de electronica continuo mientras estoy viendo un par de trimpot de 10k que tengo y el potenciometro lineal de 10k , para ver si algo puedo inventar mientras compro los componentes legales de tu circuito.- 

- ahora en la espera hise este layout para ver si a alguien le sirve y quizas me base en el para el montaje.-

un saludo



P.D. un poco egolatra el nombre del layout jejejeje


----------



## istikis (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con respecto al pitido, conectado todo pero sin alimentar el amplificador, aparece igual el pitido?
> Te adjunto un esquemita para hacer la salida regulable.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42781
> Es importante que las líneas que puse de color violeta sean de cable generoso


 
- He hecho unas pruebas algo artesanales he reemplazado la resistencia de 10k por una resistencia variable (trimmer) sin conectar el pin central claro y la verdad que el ruido ahí está, aunque no tan tan molesto, se escucha aunque no quieras pero algo a disminuido.....y lo que es tema de volumen esta casi dentro de lo normal...si se puediera dar un pelin mas quedaría de lujo.-para esto tendría que poner un potenciometro de 5k??

- otra cosa, las guitarras que grabé tienen muchos agudos, algo chillones, eso se podrá controlar???

- y nada he armado el circuito que me dejaste en una regleta de conexion electrica...solo me falta ponerle la resistencia de 10k haber si mañana la puedo pasar a comprar.-

- cuando decías eso de cable generoso te referias al grosor no?? le puesto del electrico que es un poco mas gordo (multifilar)

- adjunto nuevo esquema y espero no saturar con tanta pregunta.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2010)

> - adjunto nuevo esquema y espero no saturar con tanta pregunta.-


 Para nada.
Con esta otra configuración vas a tener mucho más control del nivel de salida.
Le agregué un rudimentario control de tono (va a atenuar los agudos). Quizás haya que modificar algún valor pero creo que va a funcionar. El condensador que sea de poliestireno o similar, tratá de evitar los cerámicos. Y de al menos 50 volts de aislación (si es más mejor). 
Con respecto a el cable, efectivamente, uno multifilar viene bien.

Con respecto al pitido:
Fijate si con esta configuración baja.
Cuando decís que lo ponés en standby, supongo que quedan conectados los filamentos y solo se quita le +V, es así?
El amplificador está conectado a una tierra real (jabalina a tierra)?
El PC, también está conectado a tierra?
Me gustaría si podes que hagas una grabación de algunos segundos del pitido solo, y luego toques alguna nota pura con una sola cuerda.


----------



## istikis (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola Black Tiger1954,

perdona por la demora en responder pero me a tocado trabajar este fin de semana, en fin, te agradezco el circuito va mucho mejor que los anteriores.-

- lo único que en este circuito no tenia a mano ningún condensador de 47n así que le he puesto dos de 22n en paralelo para acercarme al valor deseado.-Los cada uno de 50v y no sabría decirte el material que son ya que los recicle de una placa de un rep. de DVD, a simple viste parecen como plastificado o de charol de color verde, por lo menos ceramicos no son.-

- el pitido a disminuido considerablemente, ademas de que las grabaciones las he hecho a volumen un poco mas alto desde el ampli.-

- referente a lo del standby debe de ser lo que dices, en practicas palabras es mantener calientes las valvulas sin dar paso al sonido hacia el instrumento.-(un detalle mas tecnico no te podría dar pero es mas menos lo que hace).-

- referente a las tierras en esta casa....muy antigua que aun no se regulariza la red a los 220v 50Hz...todabia esta con 125v y tenemos que usar transformadores para llegar a los 220v y como es casa de alquiler no se puede hacen ninguna reforma sin que el propietario deba de ser reesponsable y autorice las reformas.-

- te adjunto la grabacion que me has pedido

test cuerda.mp3


- aps el proyecto ya lo he metido en una cajita, pintadita y todo ya colgare imagenes cuando encuentre la memoria de la camara jejeje.-

un saludo y gracias nuevamente.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 18, 2010)

Una duda, al menos, las tierras del amplificador y del pc están juntas?


----------



## istikis (Nov 18, 2010)

sip, tengo conectado el pc y el ampli en la misma regleta.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok. Estuve oyendo el mp3 y prácticamente el pitido ha desaparecido. Me alegra que más o menos haya funcionado todo.


----------



## istikis (Nov 20, 2010)

Yo también me alegro mucho "Black Tiger1954" y estoy muy agradecido por tu ayuda, si no es por tus conocimientos y tu buena voluntad para ayudar esto no hubiera llegado a buen fin.-

GRACIAS!!!! 

- un abrazo y cuando pueda subo fotos de como me quedo en su cajita.-

- otra cosa, si puedes, me gustaría me enseñaras como hiciste los calculos para llegar a este circuito. Me gustaría entender el circuito y si alguna vez necesito hacer esto a otro ampli, saber hacerlo.- 

un saludo y gracias nuevamente.-

Rodrigo.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 21, 2010)

> - otra cosa, si puedes, me gustaría me enseñaras como hiciste los calculos para llegar a este circuito. Me gustaría entender el circuito y si alguna vez necesito hacer esto a otro ampli, saber hacerlo.-


Los cálculos preliminares son los que te fui comentando durante el hilo. Primero aproximar la tensión que iba a estar presente a la salida del amplificador: 





> Estas son las cuentas que aproximadamente saqué: la tensión de pico que vas a tener a máxima potencia es de alrededor de 40 volts (esto salde de este cálculo: Vrms=V¯P*R y de que Vpk=Vrms*1.4142)
> La sensibilidad de las placas de PC está en el orden de los 100 mV con una impedancia de 10kOhms.
> O sea que la relación debería ser de 400:1
> Seleccionando un valor de 1 kOhm para la resistencia que va a tierra, la otra resistencia debería estar en el orden de los 390 kOhms. Al condensador no le veo utilidad alguna.


Luego ajustarlo en función a los datos recopilados:


> Ahora sí, son 2 dBv y eso son aprox. 1.26 Vrms
> La impedancia mientras sea mayor a 10 kOhms no es problema.
> Entonces la relación deberá ser de 22:1
> Tomando 1 kOhm la resistencia que va a tierra, y con valores normalizados de resistencias, una de 22 kOhms estaría casi justa.


Luego la prueba, y en función a eso redimensionar el divisor ya que la grabación salida baja.


----------

